# i have a logical ? but need a scientific answer



## Ragingmenace223 (May 8, 2020)

From what i have read, people take breaks from hgh so their pituitary gland doesn't get lazy. I have read different types of breaks though.
   my question is if anyone here does that and to dive a little deeper i was wondering if mk-677 would help with that.
Dont know if it would be beneficial to run hgh during the week and mk on the weekends or go a long period of time with hgh and mk for like a pct?
    As you can tell i have no clue. i dont know if mk will be effective only using two days at a time or the health risks.
So im basically curious if anyone has tried this and if they takes breaks from hgh?any thoughts on this subject are appreciated


----------



## brock8282 (May 8, 2020)

i dont think pituatory gland is why people take breaks. Or if they do that reason doesnt make any sense and they are taking a break for no reason/ bro science. I know most people take 2-4 week breaks of hgh every 3-6 months due to something with the body producing antibodies to the hgh and the dose becoming innefective over time, so they either have to keep increasing the dose, or take a break, i forget the exact science behind it but that's the gist of it. 5 days on hgh 2 off would make no difference.

On MK it is shown in trials to slowly increase igf levels over a longer period of time. I believe it takes a month or more to approach the max igf levels from a given dose of mk. So it doesnt make sense in my opinion to use MK for a few days at a time. But admittedly im not too well researched on MK


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 8, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> i dont think pituatory gland is why people take breaks. Or if they do that reason doesnt make any sense and they are taking a break for no reason/ bro science. I know most people take 2-4 week breaks of hgh every 3-6 months due to something with the body producing antibodies to the hgh and the dose becoming innefective over time, so they either have to keep increasing the dose, or take a break, i forget the exact science behind it but that's the gist of it. 5 days on hgh 2 off would make no difference.
> 
> On MK it is shown in trials to slowly increase igf levels over a longer period of time. I believe it takes a month or more to approach the max igf levels from a given dose of mk. So it doesnt make sense in my opinion to use MK for a few days at a time. But admittedly im not too well researched on MK


 thee is so much out there and they all say something different.i read it raised ur gh by 1.8 right off the back but takes 3 months to increase ur igf levels ut at 6 months the gh raise is abolished. im just trying to come up with some sort of splt.
  When you say 5 days on 2 days off makes no difference. how do you mean? I have just read about people taking it that way. it doesnt matter if i take a two day break i can get the kits to last longer. guess just going to do a ton of reading till i come up with the best course of action.


----------



## brock8282 (May 8, 2020)

What dose are you trying to run? The only methods that make any sense to me are 3x a week/eod or dosing everyday. At the end of the day what matters most is your total weekly dose, so even with 5 days on 2 off, if you use 4iu a day, you will get similar results to 3iu 7 days a week and in reality 3 or 4 iu a day isn’t noticeably different. 

remember hgh isn’t some magic drug for growing on its own. I fully believe your steroids will work better with it if you have low igf levels. But in reality without insulin, it’s a rather expensive fat burner. 

everything out there is confusing with hgh and a lot of bro science not backed by any studies or hard data.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 8, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> What dose are you trying to run? The only methods that make any sense to me are 3x a week/eod or dosing everyday. At the end of the day what matters most is your total weekly dose, so even with 5 days on 2 off, if you use 4iu a day, you will get similar results to 3iu 7 days a week and in reality 3 or 4 iu a day isn’t noticeably different.
> 
> remember hgh isn’t some magic drug for growing on its own. I fully believe your steroids will work better with it if you have low igf levels. But in reality without insulin, it’s a rather expensive fat burner.
> 
> everything out there is confusing with hgh and a lot of bro science not backed by any studies or hard data.


 well i wanted to try it for anti aging really even though i havnt heard of it doing much of that. im already lean but i feel the mk-677 did a lot of that.so right now im taking 2 ius a day and going to bump it to 3 next month if my blood work comes back ok. then ill either go to 4 or stay at 3 for 6 months to a yr..
   I have never done it before and have always wanted to try it more for the mental benefits then physical. that better sense of well being! this go around is really just for research. bucket list kinda thing. i def. run it with other things but thanks for all the help with this. i know what u men i read something different everywhere i go so its hard to even find a middle ground to believe so i thought the only true way to know is if i give it a go.
   Im only on my first week so im not expecting anything yet...with everything i run it will be hard to tell what is doing what...i wanted to get a lil bigger but i see that is a lost cause. i just burn too much and im only comfortable eating 3500 to 4000 cals a day and that just isnt enough for my metabolism.so im just going to try a few different things and just try to shape my body the best i can. thanks for all the help


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 8, 2020)

Most people take a break because their wallet doesnt allow them to continue....


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 8, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Most people take a break because their wallet doesnt allow them to continue....


  good thing it isnt like it was in my 20's. they wanted like 800 a kit...at least i can give it a go for a yr now to see if its worth me continuing. cause im done with blasting so that frees up cash to i just cant eat enough for it to be worth all i take on my blasts so im just gonna do maintenance and hgh for a yr see what happens if i dont get any sides.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 8, 2020)

Once u dial in how much your body can handle the easier it is to take HGH long term


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 28, 2020)

The logic behind 5 days on 2 off on HGH,was that people were taking 1iu every day..but by doing 2iu's Mon-Fri would double the potency..BTW the Mon-Fri 2iu's is very common and twice as effective as 1 a day...


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 28, 2020)

Now about using MK-677,I wouldn't use it during the break of HGH...with HGH... usually 6 on 6 off,but to each's own...


----------



## HGHDaddy (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi, you won't be waiting weeks for HGH anymore. There's an option you can pick up in 3 days.


----------



## Trump (Jun 29, 2020)

tell me more 



HGHDaddy said:


> Hi, you won't be waiting weeks for HGH anymore. There's an option you can pick up in 3 days.


----------

